# NAD: Morris Perplex’d



## 14786 (Feb 3, 2016)

Just got this bad boy from Glen. 3 channels of hand wired goodness. It’s definitely the most authentic old school Marshall tones I’ve heard in a multi channel amp. Very cranked plexi. Also a great Vox inspired clean channel. Anyone looking for a multi channel "M" style amp would be crazy to not give Morris amps a look. At a fraction of the price of a Friedman you have a much more authentic (And IMHO better) Plexi sounding amp.











Here’s a clip Glen did of the amp with a tele as well.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

very cool. I've had 3 of Glen's amps; still have 2 of them.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Congrats! I really enjoyed the time I got to spend with Adcandour's set.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Loudlikelove said:


> At a fraction of the price of a Friedman you have a much more authentic (And IMHO better) Plexi sounding amp.


Maybe I'm missing something here, but when I look up the list price on this amp, it is $2750, which is not far off at all from the price of (for example) a Friedman Smallbox 50. 

I suppose 9/10ths IS "a fraction", so your statement is logically correct.

But what did you mean?


----------



## 14786 (Feb 3, 2016)

Greg Ellis said:


> Maybe I'm missing something here, but when I look up the list price on this amp, it is $2750, which is not far off at all from the price of (for example) a Friedman Smallbox 50.
> 
> I suppose 9/10ths IS "a fraction", so your statement is logically correct.
> 
> But what did you mean?


$2750 Canadian vs $3600 canadian for a smallbox. I think that’s a substantial difference. Plus it's a hand wired, custom amp. And i've had every Friedman (Including the smallbox) and they just sound neutered compared to the real deal. The Morris's still have that raw and brash high mid thing that the old plexi's have. Although it's all a matter of what your ear likes. Some people love that more refined thing that Friedmans do so well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

What's in the cabinet? Have you tried other speakers with it too?


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

Loudlikelove said:


> $2750 Canadian vs $3600 canadian for a smallbox. I think that’s a substantial difference. Plus it's a hand wired, custom amp. And i've had every Friedman (Including the smallbox) and they just sound neutered compared to the real deal. The Morris's still have that raw and brash high mid thing that the old plexi's have. Although it's all a matter of what your ear likes. Some people love that more refined thing that Friedmans do so well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd love to try one of those amps but, for me, if you want that authentic Marshall tone all you need is a DSL 100 for $700. The OP seems to prefer "cheaper" so you might as well go with the cheapest, and arguably, one of the best. 

Side note story: There is a guy on this forum who has bashed Friedman amps many times in the past (Not this guy who bought the Morris) and you would think, from reading his posts, that this guy is the GRAND LORD OF TONE. But then one day I saw a video clip of him actually playing and he can BARELY PLAY GUITAR. Out of time, out of tune, just a crap player. After watching this I've realized that people who can barely play don't seem to know that they can barely play and think their opinion "matters". So now I just reject anyone who says goofy stuff about killer amps. No offence to the OP - who maybe can play guitar to a godly level. LOL


----------



## 14786 (Feb 3, 2016)

Greg Ellis said:


> What's in the cabinet? Have you tried other speakers with it too?


There’s a creamback M65 and a V30. Ive not tried it with anything besides these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 14786 (Feb 3, 2016)

purpleplexi said:


> I'd love to try one of those amps but, for me, if you want that authentic Marshall tone all you need is a DSL 100 for $700. The OP seems to prefer "cheaper" so you might as well go with the cheapest, and arguably, one of the best.
> 
> Side note story: There is a guy on this forum who has bashed Friedman amps many times in the past (Not this guy who bought the Morris) and you would think, from reading his posts, that this guy is the GRAND LORD OF TONE. But then one day I saw a video clip of him actually playing and he can BARELY PLAY GUITAR. Out of time, out of tune, just a crap player. After watching this I've realized that people who can barely play don't seem to know that they can barely play and think their opinion "matters". So now I just reject anyone who says goofy stuff about killer amps. No offence to the OP - who maybe can play guitar to a godly level. LOL


I LOVE DSL’s! Have had a lot of them. Actually a DSL sent my BE100 packing. I believe you and I may have chatted about this before. I think I gave you info on updating your BE? 

I still prefer the Morris due to the separate EQ’s etc. And tonally its just richer. Is it $1800 better to get that last 10%? Only the individual can decide I guess. But I get what you’re saying, more $$ doesn’t equal more tone!

I’m no Yngwie btw but I can hold my own 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

Loudlikelove said:


> I LOVE DSL’s! Have had a lot of them. Actually a DSL sent my BE100 packing. I believe you and I may have chatted about this before. I think I gave you info on updating your BE?
> 
> I still prefer the Morris due to the separate EQ’s etc. And tonally its just richer. Is it $1800 better to get that last 10%? Only the individual can decide I guess. But I get what you’re saying, more $$ doesn’t equal more tone!
> 
> ...


I did get that update done and it is awesome!! Very useful in a live situation when you have to gear down the gain and still keep the EQ static. 

Did you ever see that animated video on Youtube with the two characters talking about the DSL? The one guy just keeps saying "The DSL is all you need". LOL


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I have the little brother (Perplexe'd Jr. 15) and I'm loving it, but have thought of picking up one of his larger heads for times that I need a louder clean tone. I dig the GCM 008 based on the clips that I've heard.


----------



## filmosound (Feb 27, 2006)

Congrats to the OP on your new Morris head! I too have and love the little brother (Perplex’d Jr 15) — it is all I needed as I already have a Morris Classic (older 2010 model) 45 watt ch switching head.

I tried some Friedman’s out of curiosity and I really felt disconnected from the amp. Is like you play and hear a sound but there is no connection with the amp unlike the Morris. I also found the Friedman’s too compressed — perhaps easier to play but the Morris will make you a better player.

When speaking of the $3,000 (CAD) Morris Perplex’d Signature one could consider the Friedman BE-50 Deluxe @$4549 (CAD). Regardless of price I would choose the Morris — and feel I got a sweet deal with direct pricing.


----------

